# Rocket R Nine one



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello

Are there any other owners that would like to compare notes/help a newbie to this machine.

I’m struggling if I’m honest. The menu is odd, the shots don’t seem to work to what they are programmed (volume/pressure/time) and I’m losing the will to live.

I have the feeling it has issues as the shots don’t stop pouring regardless of how you programme them. 
Any advice?


----------



## st33ly (Sep 14, 2021)

If you want to sell it I’ll maybe buy it from you. 😀


----------



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

It was returned last week as it was faulty. Santa arrived from Milan yesterday with a brand new one. ☺


----------



## NelisB (Nov 4, 2021)

Joescafe said:


> It was returned last week as it was faulty. Santa arrived from Milan yesterday with a brand new one. ☺


Thats great! Congrats.
Please keep us informed how your new Machine is treating you.
Thanks


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

Also interested to hear how you are getting on with it


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Joescafe said:


> ...a brand new one...


WOW just WOW


----------



## st33ly (Sep 14, 2021)

Where did you buy it from?


----------



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

st33ly said:


> Where did you buy it from?


Pro Espresso. Awesome service from Tim. Personally delivered it to my house on the 22nd December. It’s now plumbed in and working like a champ.

I’ve not had a huge amount of time to play with it but I’ve dialled in some great beans and using minimal intervention, it’s producing awesome flavours that I’ve not experienced before at home.

My house smells like a roastery!

I’ve ordered a nice new portafilter stand from Groch Wood Art to complete (who am I kidding…) the setup. 😃


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

That's awesome! Keep us posted with how things are going with it. Have you been manually profiling your shots? If I'm not mistaken, the R Nine One can record your manual profiles?


----------



## NelisB (Nov 4, 2021)

It has a function (⭐) that records the last manual (paddle) profile. On the German forum I read there were pressure issues during reproduction of the recorded profile. I asked the user how he solved the issue.


----------



## Joescafe (Apr 20, 2020)

No pressure issues here. The recorded profile does what it’s meant to. I do believe they have updated the software now though.


----------



## st33ly (Sep 14, 2021)

A contact I have at ROCKET told me that a new or revised machine is being announced at HOST this year so will be interesting to see what that is. Glad you are enjoying your machine. Always had a soft spot for these machines.


----------



## NelisB (Nov 4, 2021)

st33ly said:


> A contact I have at ROCKET told me that a new or revised machine is being announced at HOST this year so will be interesting to see what that is.


The next Host is October 2023. If they have a machine coming, would they wait thát long for introducing it? Is it not the Epica that he is referring to?


----------



## st33ly (Sep 14, 2021)

It's going to be announced next month and showcased at HOST. Its absolutely not the EPICA.


----------



## NelisB (Nov 4, 2021)

Great news, thanks!!


----------

